
Beware of the Home DNA Kit You May Find Yourself Being Sued by a Sperm Bank - howard941
https://abovethelaw.com/2019/02/beware-of-the-home-dna-kit-you-may-find-yourself-being-sued-by-a-sperm-bank/
======
bootlooped
It seems like there was a failure on every side: The recipient messed up by
trying to do something she had contractually agreed to not do (contact the
donor or donor's relatives). The donor did something he shouldn't have done if
he didn't want to be contacted (put himself on a DNA site with the ability of
people to contact him). The sperm bank could have handled it with a little bit
lighter hand by contacting the recipient once before jumping to legal threats.

